# Chicken Necks For Tegus



## SomethingTegu (Nov 22, 2012)

Is it okay to feed the chicken neck with bone in to the tegu or maybe the large adult savannah monitor? The chicken is not cooked but I noticed the bone seems pretty big.


----------



## chelvis (Nov 22, 2012)

Tegus love chicken necks. Good food for them in fact. Just make sure that they are the right size for your tegu.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 22, 2012)

And that they have the proper basking spot to aid in digestion. I even fed some of the turkey neck to my bigger animals today!


----------



## chelvis (Nov 22, 2012)

Bosco got the gizzards, yum yum yum.


----------



## tresh (Nov 22, 2012)

oh man, they do love the chicken necks and gizzards/guts. I got a package of chicken hearts recently, and you'd have thought my tegus were kids with candy! They have such powerful jaws, those chicken necks don't even seem to bother them at all.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 22, 2012)

My gator, Elmo, got the gizzard, heart, liver.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 22, 2012)

The tegu loved the necks. I thought he was just going to swallow them whole, instead he crushed the bone down quite a bit (I could hear it) and then he swallowed it. I press my finger on the side of his tummy afterwards and I could feel it


----------



## tresh (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a bit creepy to hear them crunch bones. I know their jaws can't really do that to a human hand (unless you stick your finger in there!), but it's still just creepy and a bit awe-inspiring to hear them break bones like they're nothing.


----------



## chelvis (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh they can do that to a human hand, happens a lot, mainly to people who hand feed. Tegu misses the food item and next thing they know broken hand.


----------

